
Facebook Pushes Outside Law Firms to Become More Diverse - ilamont
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/02/business/dealbook/facebook-pushes-outside-law-firms-to-become-more-diverse.html?module=WatchingPortal&region=c-column-middle-span-region&pgType=Homepage&action=click&mediaId=thumb_square&state=standard&contentPlacement=6&version=internal&contentCollection=www.nytimes.com&contentId=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nytimes.com%2F2017%2F04%2F02%2Fbusiness%2Fdealbook%2Ffacebook-pushes-outside-law-firms-to-become-more-diverse.html&eventName=Watching-article-click&_r=0
======
DarkKomunalec
"For Facebook, the move on outside lawyers is happening even as the company’s
efforts at improving diversity in its own work force have so far shown little
progress.

According to statistics released last year, blacks and Hispanics last July
accounted for only 3 percent each of senior leadership, and women made up an
additional 27 percent. Hiring for the 12 months beginning with July 2015
showed something of an improvement: Of those newly recruited to senior
leadership posts, 9 percent were black, 5 percent were Hispanic and 29 percent
were women."

I guess Asian- and Jewish-Americans aren't diverse enough to be mentioned. The
latter aren't even diverse enough to be included in the reported statistics,
despite Zuckerberg himself being Jewish. And of course the fact that whites
are under-represented at Facebook goes unmentioned - they are only over-
represented in senior leadership, with 71% vs the general US population of
63%.

